# Simply UNACCEPTABLE COVID rules: Patients DYING ALONE, Human rights Violation



## hollydolly (May 11, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2021)

mostly because of the shortage of PPE


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2021)

if they can come up with a cuddle curtain i don't understand why they can't come up with some sort of separator that would allow them in the room and able to touch and talk to them without risking their health so much. or some sort of zoom arrangements or something.


----------



## chic (May 11, 2021)

The handling of this whole pandemic has been a human rights violation. This doctor expresses the problem well.


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2021)

@chic not trying to argue or anything but if people had been left to make their own choices do you honestly believe we'd be better off right now? 

i think we'd have even more dead and more horrifying things happening within the hospitals had they not done something to get this thing slowed down. i have seen too many coworkers who have lost loved ones to this virus. i don't think it's fair to say that the masks go against human rights where a pandemic is concerned because it involves all of us. not just you. not just me...not just holly...not just win...all of us. all of our lives matter whether people wanna wear a mask or not.


----------



## chic (May 11, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> @chic not trying to argue or anything but if people had been left to make their own choices do you honestly believe we'd be better off right now?
> 
> i think we'd have even more dead and more horrifying things happening within the hospitals had they not done something to get this thing slowed down. i have seen too many coworkers who have lost loved ones to this virus. i don't think it's fair to say that the masks go against human rights where a pandemic is concerned because it involves all of us. not just you. not just me...not just holly...not just win...all of us. all of our lives matter whether people wanna wear a mask or not..



I didn't say a word about masks. Check it out.


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2021)

what else have they done to us that you see is unfair to our rights?


----------



## John cycling (May 11, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> @chic not trying to argue or anything but if people had been left to make their own choices do you honestly believe we'd be better off right now?



YES!  We'd be much better off.


----------



## win231 (May 11, 2021)

Why not install those silly plexiglass panels they have in markets?  Ya know, the ones with big holes in them so cashiers can hand you your change?      

And, since masks protect.......


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2021)

John cycling said:


> YES!  We'd be much better off.


i disagree


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2021)

win231 said:


> Why not install those silly plexiglass panels they have in markets?  Ya know, the ones with big holes in them so cashiers can hand you your change?
> 
> And, since masks protect.......


It's what I've been thinking all along..._ at the very least_..as we do with babies in the Nicu

However there is no shortage of PPE now, and if a top doctor can admit that preventing a patient from having a relative with them as they leave this earth.. then he knows much more than we do that it's possible.. and not only possible..a Human violation when it's not permitted.

As he says.. if it were him with a dying relative or friend  he would be demanding _anything_.. whether a Hazmat suit or  even an _astronaut_ suit... 

if a cleaner is allowed in the room.. then there's a way to allow a relative or friend..


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> @chic not trying to argue or anything but if people had been left to make their own choices do you honestly believe we'd be better off right now?
> 
> i think we'd have even more dead and more horrifying things happening within the hospitals had they not done something to get this thing slowed down. i have seen too many coworkers who have lost loved ones to this virus. i don't think it's fair to say that the masks go against human rights where a pandemic is concerned because it involves all of us. not just you. not just me..*.not just holly...*not just win...all of us. all of our lives matter whether people wanna wear a mask or not.


*Where did I say I was against the wearing of Masks ? *


----------



## garyt1957 (May 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> It's what I've been thinking all along..._ at the very least_..as we do with babies in the Nicu
> 
> However there is no shortage of PPE now, and if a top doctor can admit that preventing a patient from having a relative with them as they leave this earth.. then he knows much more than we do that it's possible.. and not only possible..a Human violation when it's not permitted.
> 
> ...


My nephew's wife lost both parents to covid within 5 days just a few weeks ago. She and her brother were allowed to see her father before he passed. They did have to don full hazmat suits and were only allowed in one at at a time. Not sure why since they both had the suits on. He was on a vent so didn't even know they were there. Unfortunately her Mom died overnight and they weren't informed till the morning so they didn't get to see her.


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Where did I say I was against the wearing of Masks ? *


is your name chic? i wasn't addressing you. i was addressing the whole thing in general.


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> is your name chic? i wasn't addressing you. i was addressing the whole thing in general.


No my name is Holly... and you need to read back to see you DID include my name ... as well as @win231  and @chic


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> is your name chic? i wasn't addressing you. i was addressing the whole thing in general.


don't be mad. i was just saying i wasn't directing any comment at you.


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> don't be mad. i was just saying i wasn't directing any comment at you.


Don't come at me then, if you don't want me to be angry....


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> No my name is Holly... and you need to read back to see you DID include my name ... as well as @win231  and @chic


no what i said is that the pandemic wasn't about just her or me or you or win.


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Don't come at me then, if you don't want me to be angry....


i'm not coming at you. i'm responding to your posts is all.


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> @chic not just me...not just holly...not just win...all of us.


this is what i said. in this sentence there is nothing that says you are against masks.


----------



## StarSong (May 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> It's what I've been thinking all along..._ at the very least_..as we do with babies in the Nicu
> 
> *However there is no shortage of PPE now*, and if a top doctor can admit that preventing a patient from having a relative with them as they leave this earth.. then he knows much more than we do that it's possible.. and not only possible..a Human violation when it's not permitted.
> 
> ...


I agree.  In the beginning it made sense because of the PPE shortages and a lack of understanding about how the virus is most often transmitted.  Those circumstances - at least in most countries - are no longer true.  

It appears that in some places PPE and other equipment shortages are a big problem. India springs to mind.


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I agree.  In the beginning it made sense because of the PPE shortages and a lack of understanding about how the virus is most often transmitted.  Those circumstances - at least in most countries - are no longer true.
> 
> It appears that in some places PPE and other equipment shortages are a big problem. India springs to mind.


yes indeed, in India there's a big shortage although Britain and many western countries have shipped tons of it over to them now...


----------



## StarSong (May 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yes indeed, in India there's a big shortage although Britain and many western countries have shipped tons of it over to them now...


I'm very worried about India - such a huge population and so few resources in many areas.


----------



## chic (May 12, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> no what i said is that the pandemic wasn't about just her or me or you or win.


Yes, it is about you and me and Holly and Win and many like us who were once individuals. The FREE world, ie. social democracies are made up of independent individuals and we matter. The need to be a free individual making free choices is why so much of what's going on to curb this pandemic is not working as well as it could have been.


----------



## StarSong (May 12, 2021)

chic said:


> The need to be a free individual making free choices is why so much of what's going on to curb this pandemic is not working as well as it could have been.


When living in a society individual freedom of choice is restricted for the safety and welfare of all.  Traffic rules don't work as well as they could but they generally keep us safe on the road.  Taxes are collected (against the desire of many) to pay for infrastructure and provide for the general good.  Just two examples.  

The pandemic is being curbed in the US because of vaccines and various restrictions.  Those restrictions are being lifted as numbers decrease.  Should virus numbers and ICU loads spike, restrictions will be put back in place.


----------



## win231 (May 12, 2021)

chic said:


> Yes, it is about you and me and Holly and Win and many like us who were once individuals. The FREE world, ie. social democracies are made up of independent individuals and we matter. The need to be a free individual making free choices is why so much of what's going on to curb this pandemic is not working as well as it could have been.


I wear a mask wherever it's required.  Whether I think it protects anyone or not is irrelevant.
I'm not getting the vaccine.  Much like the flu shot, that's _my_ choice & no one else's.  Anyone who thinks that makes me to blame for anything, is looking for a scapegoat & knows exactly what they can kiss.


----------

